#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Crude & Vacuum Distillation Unit PFDs

## panos

Crude & Vacuum Distillation Unit Process Flow Diagrams / Equipment List



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Crude & Vacuum Distillation Unit PFDs

----------


## verne

Excellent! 
Thanks

----------


## nomanfahmi

panos, 
thanks for that good information.

is it possible to get the full PFDs for that refinery

----------


## greengeek

thanks  a lot

----------


## bondmama

thank you

----------


## nguyentb

thanks a lot !

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## prabhakaran.nitt

Please post again.... I am not able to download

----------


## mehfuzansari1

Unable to Download can u upload it again?

----------


## kumar_chemical

plz upload again


thanks in adavnce

----------


## ebrahimi

Would you please up-load it again?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## krypton

re upload please thank you

----------


## kaiserlev

Please, Panos



Could you sned it to anaother address, or to my e-mail ?

Thanks !See More: Crude & Vacuum Distillation Unit PFDs

----------


## Edier

upload again please thank you

----------


## reclatis

plz upload again

----------


## panos

New link is here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tommy.sharing

thanks

----------


## beck7777

thanks

----------


## hieplsh

i need it. please send it to me. Mail: lvhiep07h5@gmail.com

----------


## Ibrahim23

Yes reupload. please.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Yes reupload. please.

----------


## alfonzob74

Hi mate!, can you upload it again please? Thanks in advance.

----------


## panos

At last brothers I found the process flow diagrams and post them again.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Jazak Allah Khairun.

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks

See More: Crude & Vacuum Distillation Unit PFDs

----------

